# Dropsy



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I think one of my fish might have dropsy. I have never dealt with this before. Someone recommended Kanaplex and Neoplex. Does anybody know where I can get those? Neither Big Al's Canada nor Amazon.ca have it. Any other tips on how to treat it?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I know you said dropsy (extreme bloating caused by internal bacterial infection), but bloating can be caused by a couple things, does the fish have standing up scales? if so, it is really too late for anything to work and euthanization may be appropriate. Bloating may be from constipation as well, and epsom salts and gentle massage can work well. Usually a constipated fish has trouble swimming properly (bobs up and down) and Bettas are particularly susceptible. Egg binding is another possibility, I have never had any luck treating these things (internal bacterial infection or egg binding) and have lost many prized fish. Good luck


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

mollyb said:


> I know you said dropsy (extreme bloating caused by internal bacterial infection), but bloating can be caused by a couple things, does the fish have standing up scales? if so, it is really too late for anything to work and euthanization may be appropriate. Bloating may be from constipation as well, and epsom salts and gentle massage can work well. Usually a constipated fish has trouble swimming properly (bobs up and down) and Bettas are particularly susceptible. Egg binding is another possibility, I have never had any luck treating these things (internal bacterial infection or egg binding) and have lost many prized fish. Good luck


Thank you. He is swimming fine, no raised scales at this point. I have been fasting him the last two days and will try a pea tonight. His belly has not gone down at all. He was exposed to something that leached into the water a few weeks ago. I had purchased an ornament from Petsmart..... I'm thinking that this might be the aftermath of that fiasco.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good practice to boil any ornaments you get from.anywhere to avoid anything as such


----------

